# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ///دوم ریاضی به سوم تجربی قبل از تمام کردن پایه دوم///

## kawaiimahdi

\\\لطفا)))سللاااام. من دوم ریاضی بزرگسالان میخونم.این ترم 5 تا درسِ رشتمو انتخاب کردم تا امتحان بدم.ولی الان نظرم عوض شده میخام تجربی بخونم.یعنی ترم بعدی (خرداد)میشه زیستو بپاسم قبل از تموم شدن پایه(با توجه به اینکه بزرگسالان میخونم)و درس آمارو نخونم??[emoji102] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## kawaiimahdi

سوالم سخت شد خخخخخخخ

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

